# turq pk male x blue hmpk female



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

what probably offspring i can get from this spawn...:-D
View attachment 719330


View attachment 719338


waiting for the fry to grow....


----------



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

4days fry...infusoria feeding...;-)
View attachment 719858


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Infusoria or fry, I can see neither.  PS: mom is so out of this world color.


----------



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

dcg said:


> Infusoria or fry, I can see neither.  PS: mom is so out of this world color.


Hehe...sorry for bad quality camera...just want to show the fry..but the thing u can see only debris from plant...&#55357;&#56834;...btw what do u you mean with the mom color...


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

I mean I like it.  The mom of the fry, to be more clear. ))


----------



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

Actually this is my first attempt for breeding..hehe..try an error...hope it will be a successfull breeding with nice looking offspring...


----------



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

Updated...:-D
View attachment 720634


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Now I can see fry. I think I'm blinded by a whole galaxy of them.


----------



## syukor (Feb 12, 2016)

dcg said:


> Now I can see fry. I think I'm blinded by a whole galaxy of them.


Haha...it amazed when all the fry gathering at one spot...and i find a way to make them to do that...put ur aquarium in dark...then,place a light spot for a while...then the fry slowly will go to the light spot...it will make easier to feeding them...:lol:


----------

